# East Coast Flooding



## Livinwright Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey there everyone. I pray you are all safe & well.

PattySH~ I sure hope you comment here and let me know if you are alright! I know Vermont has gotten hit HARD, with just about every road in the state closed/washed away.

Freemotion~ How are you faring down in Massachusetts? I know you are in western Mass, and they got hit hard too.

Everyone else on the East coast~ how did you weather the storm? Feel free to post pics of your farms, let us all know what it is like where you are!

Here in NH, I lost power for a couple hours... thankfully we have a generator, so power wasn't out for long. The major routes to northern NH are closed due to flooding. In my drive to take pictures of the flooded areas around me, I saw a horse farm that was completely flooded out... I sure hope they were able to shut off power to their electric fence before the waters rose above the bottom lines.  I would have taken pictures of their flooded farm, but they were right there, and I didn't want to offend them in any way. Glad they were able to get the horses to higher ground(not much higher, but hopefully high enough). If our barn had the room, I would gladly house some of their animals until their land was dried out enough.  Thankfully we live on the side of a mountain, so if our farm was in danger of being flooded out, I would make sure to have an ark on stand-by!!   Can't go do any grocery shopping for at least a couple of days, so if need be, I will at least be able to have goat's milk in my coffee, have eggs for breakfast... good enough for me!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 28, 2011)

We (meaning me and dh and our critters) are all fine.  We just got lots of rain and a bit of breeziness later in the day.  We never lost power.  Others didn't fare as well.  The big problem in the area has been flooding.

My worst problem is that my corn and tomatoes got knocked over.  Best thing that came out of it....got the yard cleaned up and the buck pen and house is cleaned up.  I'm caught up with laundry for the first time....probably ever!   I was thinking we'd be without power for a few days so I worked like a maniac getting things done.

The goats were thrilled because they got to stay inside all day and eat hay as if this were some luxury hotel or something.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone heard from PattySh??  I am truly worried for her & her farm.


----------

